# 4w5 & 5w4 relationship



## lavalamp (Jun 13, 2018)

Any experiences/objections? Seems like the ideal relationship to me...


----------



## EternalFrost (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey 4w5 here. Currently in a relationship with a 5w4. We work alright together but I wouldn't say it's "ideal". It's very functional though. We both care less about our surroundings which is the biggest relief to me. I can just exist without having my outward mess brought to my attention. We bounce ideas off each other often and come up with new and interesting insights about social structures. However, her being more cerebral and me being more emotional causes conflict at times where I feel she just isn't comprehending the feelings aspect of a topic. 

She also sometimes feels I am not being logical enough. This can result in insult throwing and just frusturation in general. She also cannot accept just letting some things be. There always needs to be a reason, where I feel some things are self explainitory and don't need an in depth look.

Edit: Also she's not much of a romantic, which can be a little disheartening haha


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

As someone who has sort of waffled between 5w4 and 4w5 I do think that I also look at those types as ideal but I don't feel like I'd be looking at balance so much on the interpersonal dynamics as much as both of us with similar 4 and 5 tendencies connecting on a similar wavelength.


----------



## lavalamp (Jun 13, 2018)

Huh. seems like the similar “wavelength” makes a better friendship than a relationship, where a deep emotional connection is needed (for the 4 at least) and space is needed for the 5


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

lavalamp said:


> Huh. seems like the similar “wavelength” makes a better friendship than a relationship, where a deep emotional connection is needed (for the 4 at least) and space is needed for the 5


I think it can make for a good relationship _because_ it also helps with that "friendship" aspect, and mutual understanding and respect. What you described seems like a potential problem anyway, if the 5 wants too much space which leaves the 4 unsatisfied.


----------



## banane_wane (May 13, 2017)

my waifu is a 4w5, and im a 5 of some sorts. Dunno if that helps or not?


----------

